# 4000 BC to 2500 BC



## Henry from Canada (Nov 11, 2005)

This is not one of my big questions, however, this is one of those nagging little questions that make you wonder.

I have been a Christian for about 10 - 15 years, and during that time I have seen the Bible explain a lot of things that I saw in the secular world.

I've always wondered what precisely happened between 4000 BC and 2500 BC. This is the approximate time between Creation and the Flood. The Bible only dedicates a few pages to this 1,500 period.

Is it possible that this era saw magnificient technological achievement in addition to great depravity?

Were the Pyramids, Sphinx, etc. built during this time?

The Pyramids, etc. were vast undertaking that involved many people near Israel, yet they are not mentioned in the Bible - to my knowledge. 

Could they have been built between 4000 BC and 2500 BC.

There are books, such as the Book of Enoch and the Book of Jasher, that purport to document this era, but they also do not cover this subject. These books are also highly controversial. (I'm afraid even to mention them because they are not canonical.)

How do the Pyramids, Sphinx, etc. factor into the Bible? 

The Bible is a great source of information concerning historical figures, health, sanitation, law, etc. It seems unusual that 1,500 years of human history gets so little mention. 

Was mankind so depraved that God not only almost completely wiped them out, He wiped out all historical record of them?

Or, did He wipe them out, but leave evidence of their existence with the Pyramids, etc.?


----------



## BobVigneault (Nov 11, 2005)

Those are great questions Henry. I call my self a young earther but I'm not real deep in historical/geographical knowledge of the earliest of days. I like studying the ramifications of information theory and it's role as an apoligetc. 

You might start by looking at some of the resources over at Answers In Genesis. Lots of scientists and topics can be found there. 

http://www.answersingenesis.org/cec/online_resources.asp

Blessings!


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Henry from Canada_
> How do the Pyramids, Sphinx, etc. factor into the Bible?
> 
> The Bible is a great source of information concerning historical figures, health, sanitation, law, etc. It seems unusual that 1,500 years of human history gets so little mention.
> ...



The Pyramids and Sphinx were probably built after the Flood. A global flood would have wiped them out, or buried them beyond recognition. Most of what we know of the people before the flood we would have to extrapolate from the fossilized geological records in the strata. They were wicked times. Just think, the judgment they suffered puts gas in our cars.... 

Here's a little essay I put on the Board a while back regarding that time period. It doesn't directly answer your questions but may give you some things to think about. 
http://www.puritanboard.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=2858

[Edited on 11-11-2005 by puritansailor]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puritansailor_
> Just think, the judgment they suffered puts gas in our cars....
> 
> [Edited on 11-11-2005 by puritansailor]



Hmmm, that is something to ponder. I never thought of it that way, Patrick. Thanks for that insight!


----------



## BobVigneault (Nov 11, 2005)

On the other hand, the judgment they suffered made the Ishmaelites wealthy beyond their wildest dreams.


----------



## bradofshaw (Nov 11, 2005)

Patrick, I really enjoyed your essay. 

I've pondered the flow of history before, and its interesting to think how natural man tends to regress from his original state in the garden, but it appears that for the first few thousand years after creation, there were great advances. As far as technology, it sounds like it may have progressed, but only as fast as their evil. Compare it to the centuries since the middle ages. Technology grew due to enlightenment, rennaissance, and reformation thought. As science has progressed though, sinful man has taken the evidence and abused it to create a philosophy that excludes God. Wickedness is again on the rise in mass forms (not necessarily moreso then before, but think of the technological possibilities, Atom bomb for example). My point I guess, is that man obviously has the faculties to do great things, but never can he advance past his sinful state, and he always twists the good things in creation to advance his evil. 

Plug that picture into the overall flow of history. 

Creation: Man made in God's image, has communion with God, with ability to reach his full potential 

Fall: Man separated from God, under curse of sin and death

Man uses his knowlege to subdue the earth, but wickedness grows

Flood: Judgment by God, and the vehicle for His covenant of redemption 

Babel: Man is separated and dispersed, no longer holds advantages of homogenous language culture, and goals.

Decrease in Lifespan: disparity in culture, some become completely darkened in their understanding, some slowly advance culturally and technologically, but more slowly than before. God sets the stage geographically for the birth of the Messiah by placing his chosen people in Canaan, setting up the great Mediterranian civilizations around them.

Christ: God accomplishes his redemption at focul point in history. Spirit given soon after, the Spirit enlightens the minds of men. 

Advance of Christianity and Western Culture: The great commission is carried out. Radical changes in Roman Empire, Gospel goes into Europe.

Reformation: Contributes to but mostly runs parallel with Rennaissance. Enlightenment and growth of modern science challege Christian Theism as dominant worldview. Technology advances, personal freedoms and human rights develop. America founded largely by Christians with Christian ideals but incorporating much of enlightenment, Europe follows the French Revolution into humanism and modern ideals of government, nationalism, etc. Christian missions to all parts of world.

20th Century: Rise of technology, philisophical "death of God", world wars, communism, atomic weapons and new forms of despotism, descent of Western Culture parallel with continuing advancements in technology. Continued growth of Church as missions to third world countries, etc. carry forward. Growing anymosity between Christians and the world.

Return of Christ: This is all simply God setting the stage for his return. Whaterver "mil" you are, I think we can all agree that Christ's return may be at any point in the future. Whatever wins out until that is part of His plan!


This isn't meant to be predictive of future events, but I think the flow of history is fascinating how God has shaped events to spread the gospel and grow his church. We should be able to look back at past events and be confident that God is working in the present to accomplish his purpose. We shouldn't dispare at the growth of wickedness, because men have always been wicked and eventually God will judge them again as he did mankind during the flood. Only this time the result will be the new heavens and earth and eternal glory for God's chosen people!


----------



## brymaes (Nov 11, 2005)

> Return of Christ: This is all simply God setting the stage for his return. Whaterver "mil" you are, I think we can all agree that Christ's return may be at any point in the future. Whatever wins out until that is part of His plan!



Generally agreed, but from a postmill perspective, we are still waiting for the "golden age," and then Christ will return.


----------



## bradofshaw (Nov 11, 2005)

I guess what I was getting at was, I don't think you can look at the patterns of history and see, for instance, that because the events between the flood and Christ lead to the widespread growth of the church, that the events between the middle ages and now are going to lead to the "golden age" of the church and Christ's return. Nor can you say, because prior to the flood man just degenerated farther into sin, so too will the world be until Christ returns.

BUT

You can look at history and see that the way God has worked has been to establish his church. That even the pagan nations that he blessed (Greece, Rome) were setting the stage for the spread of the Gospel or punnishing sin. He kept wickedness from subduing the earth through the flood and Babel, he allowed the Church to rediscover the truths of scripture during the Reformation, and he has made it possible for the Gospel to go to all corners of the globe. We don't have to fret when we see evil men prosper, because when we look back at God's word and his working in history, we can see very clearly how he is directing the ways of men for the good of his people and His glory. History also gives us very interesting insight into the ways of men, the condition of his mind and heart, and how we are to understand the way men act now in light of how they have always been.


----------



## bradofshaw (Nov 11, 2005)

BTW, don't mean to redirect the discussion in this thread. It was originally about the period between the fall and the flood.


----------

